# When Do Cockatiels Start To Take Flight?



## Jcas004 (May 24, 2021)

I noticed that my 3 month old cockatiel doesn't fly very high and I can't tell if it's because he's still a baby or his previous owner had his wings clipped..when I watch him it seems like he's still learning to fly.  Is this normal for his age?


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Jcas004 said:


> I noticed that my 3 month old cockatiel doesn't fly very high and I can't tell if it's because he's still a baby or his previous owner had his wings clipped..when I watch him it seems like he's still learning to fly.  Is this normal for his age?


This is normal especially since the previous owner clipped its wings.


----------



## Jcas004 (May 24, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> This is normal especially since the previous owner clipped its wings.


Well I don't know if his wings were clipped is what I was trying to say..I can't tell if they were clipped or it's just his age.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Jcas004 said:


> Well I don't know if his wings were clipped is what I was trying to say..I can't tell if they were clipped or it's just his age.


Can you take a picture of his wings?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like his wings are clipped, but we won't know for sure unless we see a picture. Baby cockatiels start flying shortly after they leave the nest at 4 or 5 weeks of age, and by age 3 months they are skilled flyers, but only if they have had plenty of opportunity to learn. A bird with clipped wings will not have the ability to fly as well as an unclipped bird.


----------



## Jcas004 (May 24, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> Can you take a picture of his wings?


Yes here's a few















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jcas004 (May 24, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> Can you take a picture of his wings?


I have noticed that his wings are clipped, looks like all his primary wings from what I can see on the chart..it goes half way down his wing span. Is that too much? I thought I read only a few feather are supposed to be trimmed...will they grow back if so how long does this take?
Thank You!


----------

